# Woman Recovering from Toxic Poisoning at Restaurant, Safe to Eat Out Anymore?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2014)

The woman is still recovering from drinking a small amount of sweet tea that was served to her at Dickey's Barbeque Restaurant in Utah.  A worker accidentally put a chemical cleaner, that I think had lye in it, in the tea, instead of sugar.

With all the stories lately, I wonder how safe it is to even eat out anymore!  People don't seem to put as much pride in their work as they did years ago, and that includes the employers who are lax in organizing their establishment and training their workers.  I've seen some hidden camera shows on bars and restaurants on TV that are shocking. http://www.aol.com/article/2014/08/24/woman-who-drank-toxic-tea-released-from-hospital/20951681/


----------



## Raven (Aug 25, 2014)

That is a frightening story Sea.  We still eat out occasionally but go to local restaurants
that have good reputations and have been in the location with the same management for many years.
Accidents can happen anywhere but we can't become isolated and be afraid to have a meal out now and then.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 25, 2014)

Sea, thanks for posting this. My student had brought this story to my attention the other day but neither of us could understand how just a _sip_ of the liquid could have contained enough lye to induce a nearly fatal reaction.

Now I can see that if that "sip" was large enough she could scorch her esophagus.


----------



## Kitties (Aug 26, 2014)

"I thought it was skinny and sweet" Not to make light of this poor woman's misfortune. That is scary. I'll say this place needs the health department in there fast. They just leave cleaner laying around the food like that.

I rarely eat out. And that's 1-2 times a year. I like to know what I'm eating. Though anyone can get hit at any time. Another recent peanut butter salmonella scare.


----------

